# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  نمایش تصاویر با منو متحرک

## program2vb

►►►░▒▓█ G@dher █▓▒░◄◄◄

picture.jpg


 :تشویق:   بچه ها خواشن تو نظر سنجی شرکت کنید   :تشویق:

----------


## justforvb

Program2vb جان کارت عالیه . امیدوارم موفق باشی .

----------


## program2vb

عزیزانی که برنامه رو دانلود میکنن ازش استفاده میکنن تشکر کنن بد نیست 

لااق خستگی آدم در میره 

آخه این چه وضعشه تو این سایت

برنامه های نوشته شده هیچ ارزشی ندارن 

منم دیگه سورس نمیزارم

----------


## SlowCode

عزیز من این اتظارا خوب نیست، امیدوارم هدف شما از این تاپیک ها صرفا آموزش باشه نه بدست آوردن تشکر. :چشمک:

----------


## program2vb

نه هدف منم همون آموزشه ...... خیلی ازتون ممنونم ...... یاعلی

----------


## setroyd

کدت برای خودت فک میکنم بیشتر خوانایی داشته باشه چون دستورهات بی توضیح و پیچیده هستن و به جای اینکه از یک الگریتم بیای استفاده کنی اومدی با + و - این نقص هارو پوشوندی

ولی در جم کل خوبه چون خوب نوشتی ولی speed 0 هستش اگه میومدی با listview این کارو میکردی سرعتت 100 برابر میشد . از اینکه راحت نظرمو گفتم امیدوارم نارحت نشده باشی دوست عزیز

----------


## program2vb

نه عزیزم چرا باید ناراحت بشم 

خیلیم خوشحال شدم بالاخره یکی اینجا پیدا شد نظر بده 

من به این دلیل از لیست استفاده نکردم 

چون میخوام اون برنامه ای رو که مینویسم همه چیزشو خودم طراحی کنم از کامپوننتهای آماده ویندوز استفاده نکن 

بازم از اینکه نظر داداش خیلی خوشحال شدم ممنونم

----------


## setroyd

شما همینجوریم داری استفاده میکنی 1.picturebox امادس 2.شما اومدی از ارایه استفاده کردی و تولید picturebox کردی ای خودش عامل کند شدنته برنامه علاوه بر کاربوردش باید از سرعت خوبی برخورد دار باشه که کاربر به قدرت و تسلط برنامه نویس پی ببره من قبلا هم اشاره کردم شما از ارایه به نحوه عالی استفاده میکنی ولی اینجا جاش نیست مهم نیست از هرچی استفاده کنی مهم اینه که کاربر پسند باشه

----------


## setroyd

راستی از api هم سعی کن استفاده کنی

----------


## setroyd

مثلا من این برنامرو که نوشتم میشه بیام از محیط خام vb استفاده کنم ! نه نمیشه پس استفاده از اشیا مهم هست در برنامه نویسی و کد رو کمتر و خوانا تر میکنه

----------


## SlowCode

برنامه شما رو دیدم ولی کاربردش رو نفهمیدم!!

----------


## setroyd

برنامش کارش نشون دادن عکس هست همین . فقط مشکلش سرعتش هست که من تاکید کردم بهشون .

----------


## program2vb

نه چرا ناراحت بشم 

من دوس ندارم از ابزار های آماده استفاده کنم .... و تو همه برنامه هام تا جایی که میتون خودم ابزار های مورد نیاز برای برنامه هامو درس می کنم .... منم میدونم لیست ویو وجود داره و سرعتش بیشته ..... اینو خودم نوشتم ...... و میدونم سرعتش پایینه ...... بازم ببخشید اگه بد نوشتم ..... ناراحتم نمیشم ...... خوشحال میشم از اینکه یکی به برنامه هام ایراد بگیره اشکال بگیره ..... ممنون عزیزی ..... یا علی

----------


## program2vb

محسن جان عزیز برنامم کارش دقیقا شبیه کار لیست ویو نمایش دادن عکس البته میتونی به جای عکس فایل دیگه هم استفاده کنی در کل لیست میسازه همین ...... ممنون

----------


## samantanha

تنکس داش 
عالی بود :تشویق:

----------


## saber67

به این شیوه برنامه نویسی که همه خط ها تو یه ردیفن اصطلاحا میگن برنامه نویسی کثیف
خودم خیلی بدم میاد این جوری کد بنویسم، چون نه تنها دیگران بلکه خودمم بعد مدتی دیگه سخت می فهمم کی به کیه! :چشمک: 
تو برنامه نویسی بهتره کدها با توجه به اولویت شون جلوتر یا عقب تر نوشته بشن که خوانایی کد بره بالا
موفق باشی

----------


## program2vb

> به این شیوه برنامه نویسی که همه خط ها تو یه ردیفن اصطلاحا میگن برنامه نویسی کثیف
> خودم خیلی بدم میاد این جوری کد بنویسم، چون نه تنها دیگران بلکه خودمم بعد مدتی دیگه سخت می فهمم کی به کیه!
> تو برنامه نویسی بهتره کدها با توجه به اولویت شون جلوتر یا عقب تر نوشته بشن که خوانایی کد بره بالا
> موفق باشی


سلام داداش .... ممنون از نظرت بله شما درست میگین دوست عزیز .... اوللا اون موقع تازه من برنامه نویسی یاد گرفته بودم .... دوما من زیاد حوصله ندارم مرتب کنم ... من فقط کد ها رو مینویسم هر چی که به مغزم میرسه .... بعدشممن برا سر گرمی مینویسم ..... همه کد ها توی مغزم هستن .... قرار نیس بعدا اونا رو نگاه کنم ............ :D 

بازم ممنون از نظرت داداش .... موفق و پیروز باشی در پناه خدا .... یا علی

----------


## mehr.60

سلام 
دستتون درد نکنه خیلی زحمت می کشین 
 من یه سوال یا یک کمک می خوام اینکه من تصاویر متحرک درباره شبکه های کامپیوتری می خوام برای ارایه با پاور پوینت  و چطوری از سایت آنها رو ذخیره و استفاده کنم :لبخند:

----------

